# Feral pigeons at Hicksville LIRR



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Before boarding the train today, I decided to take pictures of the pigeons. I gave them sunflower kernels and they were very hungry.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

They really are beautiful. Only devalued because there are so many out there. Thank you for feeding them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! Thank you for caring for them. Our pet pigeon is a former checked feral like these. Nobody would help her after she was injured because she was devalued just because of prejudice against ferals. . Wildlife people don't consider them worth saving. So bless you!


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow cool. I thought the Hicksville station had gotten rid of all their pigeons. Cool to see that there is so many, where to they roost? At the floral park Station they are constantly re applying netting and bird spikes but the pigeons always find a new place to roost. They are much smarter than the people who try to deturr them


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Brilliant Beasts*



mikis343 said:


> Wow cool. I thought the Hicksville station had gotten rid of all their pigeons. Cool to see that there is so many, where to they roost? At the floral park Station they are constantly re applying netting and bird spikes but the pigeons always find a new place to roost. They are much smarter than the people who try to deturr them


In case some of you have not seen this documentary, google it. Just shows how smart they are and how successful they are thats they there are so many so matter what society does to them. Short of going the way the passenger pigeon went.

Even just google the words 'pigeon documentary' and there are some good ones on world war 1 and 2 pigeons, ferals, racers. Be cautioned tho about watching any of the asian documentaries where they release the racers over water from a ship to ensure no cheating, and thousands of them die in the water.
Also avoid any shows on racing as they uncover some pretty hanious acts to the birds as well. 

If u get the true documentaries tho on the wild ones or wild/racers in same show, then they are all positive. 

There is one interesting one debating is it sight, magnetive field or smell that gets the birds home, VERY interesting and not what you think lol


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

When i fed them, they flew down from the crossbeams above the street. This part didnt have netting but everywhere else did.


----------



## Neophyte282 (Feb 22, 2015)

CBL said:


> There is one interesting one debating is it sight, magnetive field or smell that gets the birds home, VERY interesting and not what you think lol


I saw that one on YouTube. It was interesting but I was deeply disturbed by the woman's experiments on the birds regarding using their smell.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What did she do, are we talking about the same show, italian professor?


----------



## Neophyte282 (Feb 22, 2015)

CBL said:


> What did she do, are we talking about the same show, italian professor?


Yes, she took away their ability to smell. They showed a clip of a dr clipping something on the bird.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

CBL said:


> In case some of you have not seen this documentary, google it. Just shows how smart they are and how successful they are thats they there are so many so matter what society does to them. Short of going the way the passenger pigeon went.
> 
> Even just google the words 'pigeon documentary' and there are some good ones on world war 1 and 2 pigeons, ferals, racers. Be cautioned tho about watching any of the asian documentaries where they release the racers over water from a ship to ensure no cheating, and thousands of them die in the water.
> Also avoid any shows on racing as they uncover some pretty hanious acts to the birds as well.
> ...


Yea I've seen many documentaries of them on youtube. There are really cool videos where people strapped tiny cameras to their racing pigeons and got footage of them in flight. It would be cool if someone could put one on a feral pigeon and we could see what they do all day. It would probably be really interesting but even if you catch one and put a camera on it how would you find it again to get it off.


----------

